# Total Cost of owning a sailboat



## BoatKid5

I am new to this forum and i have really been wanting to save up for a sailboat. I learned how to sail on a sunfish and want to take sailing lessons. Both of my parents know how to sail but we do not own a sailboat. If i convince my dad to split the price with me then we will be able to buy one. Currently i am working two jobs to help pay for the sailboat. I really have my mind set on a sailboat around 20'-27' and that has a cabin on it for weekend trips. I really like the O'day 22 and the Catalina model also. I have looked around at boat listing in my area and have found some nice sailboats under $5,000. If there are any other good boats that you have seen for sail please feel free to pm me.

anyways.........
what is the total cost (and yearly cost) for owning a sailboat around 20'-27 feet. We would need to get a dock slip to store it. 

i would like to know this so my parents have an idea about how much it is total.

THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## AdamLein

You can find some decent boats on a shoestring budget like that... you'll also get a lot of experience and knowledge about how to maintain them, because they'll probably come from the early 70s and need a lot of maintenance  My boat, purchased a year and a half ago, is exactly the sort you're looking for. I find that on a yearly basis, moorage, maintenance, and insurance overwhelm the original cost of the boat.

Depending on where you live, for a small boat like that, your family might consider keeping the boat on a trailer on your property. A slip for a 22' boat can be over $2000/yr, and for 27' can be nearly $3000/yr. Insurance is comparatively inexpensive, so your other big cost is maintenance. If your family does all the work (and actually, two or three people is plenty to take care of a boat that size) then it can be a lot less expensive, but still: I've done all the maintenance on my boat and it's been about $1300 this year alone. Last year my total expenses were about $8K and this year we've been a bit more efficient at $4K, but I may have more projects at the end of the year.

To summarize, if you do all the labor yourself (and do it reasonably well), and you keep the boat in the water your biggest cost will probably be moorage. At least it was for me and I'm in a similar budget/boat range it would seem.


----------



## CaptKermie

The only cost you can calculate for certain are slip costs because all marinas have them posted somewhere or can quote you the cost per foot per year. The rest is entirely up to you on how much you wish to invest initially and annually for maintenance and upgardes. 
Personally I spend a bit too much on mine but I get a lot out of it. My doctor cannot prescribe a drug that can do for me what an afternoon of sailing will do and as for a weekend getaway not even the illegal drug marrket can top that one.
Sailing is a passion to sailors as golf is to golfers, boating is a hole in the water to dump your money and golf is a hole in the ground to putt your money into, everyone has a pursuit that costs $$$. Even for a small sailboat your costs are going to be in the thousands per year or more depending on how many smaller toys you put on your big toy.
Buy a nice sailboat and enjoy the fruits of your labour.


----------



## tommays

Cost of storage is the single biggest X-FACTOR 

Around here a dock space is 5K MIN Vs a mooring with launch at 1400 dollars massive differance

Storeing a boat in a yard is also a big cost a 29' will run about 2400 dollars for winter storage NO matter how you slice the bread 

I have friends that bring boats home UP to 35' and between the trucking and lifting is still cost about 2K 

I still use a trailor and bring it home for the winter so its about 500 dollars round trip for the crane


----------



## RealityCheck

Generally taking every thing into account... the annual cost of the boat will be about 25 to 30% more than you can afford with out regard to what type boat or where it is located.

That is the thing about sailing... it IS worth it! and that is why we do it anyway.


----------



## Hesper

Only had mine for nine years, so I don't know yet.


----------



## denverd0n

When it comes to boats, there is only one completely truthful answer whenever anyone asks a question about how much they should expect it to cost...

EVERYTHING YOU'VE GOT!!!

(And like RealityCheck said, it's worth every penny.)


----------



## zeehag

one must include the lost income for days taken off work and the storage and the purchase price and ....... and don t forget the price of whatever it is the ex gets from the separation..or divorce----LOL......


----------



## BoatKid5

thanks for all the replys!


----------



## jephotog

*It can be done cheaper*

As most said the cost of sailing is very dependent on the cost of mooring. If you are willing to keep it 22 feet or under and your parents have a medium sized car or SUV, you can sail for cheap by

Keeping the boat on a trailer

Keeping the boat simple

Buying the right boat the first time

By keeping the boat on a trailer you can avoid the big expenses and maintenance of paying for a slip and painting the boat each season. If the boat is light enough set up time will run around 20-30 minutes with some practice and will allow you to explore a variety of sailing areas.

If you have a few choices of boats spend a little more for one in great shape ready to go. The boat that is $1-2,000 less may have $5,000 less of equipment or future projects included, plus the time it takes to do these projects. How do I know this? I just bought a $1,000 sailboat.

Check out boats like the Catalina 22 or West Wight Potter 19 or some other boats in the 17-22' range. Also check out Frugal Yachting by Larry Brown. Good luck in your search.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Where do you live? That is the biggest factor in dockage cost.

I live on Lake Erie and it is WAY cheaper than some of the others here are paying. Dockage for my 26' is under $2000/year and that includes haul out, wash-down, winter storage, and launch. Around here, most of the marinas have 10-20% or more of their slips open - a "benefit" of a down economy.

If there is any way to trailer, that will save you a lot of money. It is also much easier to do maintenance if you keep your boat at your house. In retrospect, I wish I had bought trailerable boat instead.

Around here, there are plenty of small pocket cruisers that are for sale for cheap and many more sitting in marinas, yards, and storage facilities that probably would be for sale if you ask. Someone might even give you one.

Find one that has all the hardware and sails and is in sailable condition. The smaller you go, the cheaper it will be to outfit and maintain.


----------



## BoatKid5

i am now looking at a catalina 25. Trailing is out of the question because we have a minivan. I would keep it on the potomac river slips range from 1500-2000 dollars depending on where you are.


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald

Learn to do maintenance, installations and upgrades yourself. Yard costs are about $80.00 an hour plus parts. Yikes!

If you're going to be doing a lot of equipment / parts purchasing for either a new or a used boat, get a part time job at West Marine. The employee discounts are incredible.

We've got a bunch of tips on our website "The Frugal Mariner" (I can't believe I've touted our website on two posts in a row. Spamalot!) These tips are geared more toward cruisers, but they can apply to almost anybody with a boat. This link will take you directly to the "Cruising on a budget page.

Good luck with your new boat and have fun.


----------



## BoatKid5

THANKS!!!!!!! that was soo much help!


----------



## RealityCheck

It was probably a good decision to get the in water vs trailerable boat if you really want to do the most boating.

People with boats on trailers, have a strong tendency after a short time to sail less and less due to the launching hassles and typically something you can't do for a few hours sail some afternoon or any quick sail just on your own.

You will most likely spend more time on the boat by having it in a slip, even when your working on it. It is FAR more FUN to work on a boat in the water than on a trailer unless your having to work on the wet parts.

Good luck and fair winds.


----------



## JimB517

*Catalina 25*

Google the Catalina 25 and 250 International Association. We have a great site that is a resource for you. I am commodore. This is a perfect boat for you. We have many members in the Potomac area. You can buy an older one in good condition around $5K (more with a trailer). You can keep her in a seasonal slip. On top of your slip fees, you should probably plan on spending about $1000 at the time of purchase and I'd set a budget of about $1000/year for maintenance, repairs, bottom paint, and stuff.

Of course you can spend far more....


----------



## BoatKid5

*This Sucks!*

talked to my parents..... dont think we have enough time to do it so i told them that we dont have to do so much of the things i want to do on weekends. so then they said they dont want me getting a job until at least awhile through the first quarter in school so they know if i could handle a job....

I am so bummed....


----------



## AdamLein

That's too bad... someday you'll have your own boat. In the meantime, there are plenty of much cheaper ways of getting into sailing, such as boat co-ops, which can be pretty astonishingly affordable, and chartering, which can be pretty astonishingly expensive, and sailing clubs, which I don't really know anything about. You should check what's available in your area. There's probably info about each option on this forum as well.

Good luck, and don't despair!


----------



## saildork

Hey kid, try not to be too bummed. The time will pass quickly and before you know it, you and your folks will be looking for that boat. 

If the 20-27 footer idea doesn't work out because of slip fees, upkeep costs, time commitments, etc., you might be able to find something that can be daysailed, quickly rigged and launched, and simply maintained that will meet at least some of your desires. The bigger boat can come later. 

More than one way to skin a cat. Good luck, and stay in touch. Lots of sailing and boat buying experience here.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

A trailerable boat is a big savings if you have a vehicle to tow it (and the vehicle is in good repair). Towing a boat can be "interesting" and launching at a ramp has a whole different set of things to create stress. But I love my trailerable boat and she was an affordable way to get on the water. A project boat will cost you more $$ than you think. I saved money with a well loved previously owned boat. Don't forget to calculate the fuel cost if you go with a trailerable boat. There are lots of tings to add to boats but you can sail without them. Good luck on your search


----------



## tommays

The best thing you can do is the OPB (other peoples boats ) mrwuffles is a nother young local to ME sailnet menber and after meeting his parents we got him sailing at least two times a week


And as a matter of fact were looking forward to his return from maine for fall racing crew


----------



## seafrontiersman

I found affordable dock space BEFORE I bought a boat as that's the biggest recurring expense for a 23' boat. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Guest

great thread
also one can stay at certain moorings for free 
depending on the locations, anchoring too of course helps with this
-JD


----------



## t4li3sin

I bought a small Cal in june here in BC for 1500$. Someone gave me his old inflatable. I threw my sleeping bag and tooth brush in the cabin, tied up the inflatable and kicked the 'lil outboard a few times until it spurred, then sailed out of the slip. I never went back to it. The 10kg CQR anchor was my friend (And one of the biggest feature of the boat). So I lived on it for 3-4 months, at different anchorages. Then I sold the whole thing for a thousand bucks, in _two days_. So that was 3-4 months of sailing for probably under a thousand bucks, since I did not put much money on the boat.

Have fun


----------



## RickWestlake

BoatKid5 said:


> i am now looking at a catalina 25. Trailing is out of the question because we have a minivan. I would keep it on the potomac river slips range from 1500-2000 dollars depending on where you are.


You mention the Potomac ... if you're within range of Washington Sailing Marina (between National Airport and Alexandria) you _and your dad _might check out the Sailing Club of Washington (SCOW), or some of the other sailing clubs in the Washington DC area, as a for-the-present-time alternative to buying and owning a boat.

I think it's great that you're interested in sailing. I'm all for it. But joining a sailing club will get you out there for a couple hundred dollars - with good boats in good condition - and you'll also be able to share those boats with a group of very experienced sailors, go out on "club sails" and races, and soak up all the things you need to know to be a good sailor.

Hope this helps - Rick


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Costs can vary a lot*

When I resided in a coastal town, moorings off the town dock cost $50 per year and that included permission to leave a dingy at the dock. Of course, only the ugliest dingys were still there in the fall, but mine were deemed not worth stealing. Transporting on a trailer and storing our Catalina 22 beside my house was cheap. I could winterize the outboard and I changed standing and running rigging myself when it needed it. That left a few hundred at most a year for sandpaper, bottom paint, varnish, etc. , and liability insurance. If there was any threat of a significant storm, I pulled the boat. So, insurance risks were quite low. It would be a bad year when total costs exceeded $500. My cousin sails his West Wight Potter for even less than that from a mooring in Lake Champlain.

On the other hand, friends spend ten times that to get premium service and do no maintenance on the boat themselves.

Bigger is not necessarily better. When I used to have multiple boats in the water (it was really cheap) the smaller boats were used about twice as often as the big one because almost every trip was a day sail. We laugh about it, but I have a brother-in-law whose 50'er rarely leaves the dock, and his cost per hour of actual use is not funny at all.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sounds like you are young and single. 

Start dating the Marina owner's daughter! Lol.

Mauryd


----------



## ezatsea

Damn!! Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Waltthesalt

Here's some things to think about:
Figure out how you're going to realistically use the boat. If 80% is daysailing it will be a lot less costly to get a boat optimized for that with maybe a cabin good for an overnight. Rent a bigger boat for the week or two excursion that you may only do once a year. You'll also find you spending more time using a smaller boat and less time working on it. Bigger boats also mean money tied up that could be invested and earning a return
New boats are the most expensive option. Picking a boat at the right part of the depreciation curve can save a lot of money. Usually at about the 6-7 year point boat value flattens out. Some electronics may need repalcement at this point however.
Buy a trailer sailer. By eliminatng marina costs you save lotsa' bucks by far. Also, depending on where you live it may give you wider range of cruising... being able to get there at 60mph. Having the boat in the yard is a big time and cost saver for getting maintenace and projects done.
Shop around. Often there's not much price difference between a dog and a boat with a lot of TLC which has what you want in it. Owners only get a very small fraction back on the upgrades that they do. You will do best by keeping the money you'll invest into upgrades to less than 10% of the boat's value. A well cared for boat also meand less liklihood of work done poorly which will give you problems such as deck fittings that leak into the core.
Outboard Engine: The cost and difficulty of servicing an inboard isn't worth it for smaller boats.

Good luck and get a boat that makes your heart sing.


----------



## SJ34

There is a bracket for every economic class but be certain; owning a sailboat will take every bit of money and time you have to spend. If it turns out that your not a sailor, you (should) will sell the boat and do something more practical, like have an affair


----------



## TSOJOURNER

i been saving up for a sailboat for as long as i can remember


----------



## WanderingStar

How much does it cost? How much is there? JK
There's sailing for every budget.


----------



## tager

Sailing is like religion, it takes a percentage, no matter how much you make. The difference is that it is a fun thing to do on Sunday.


----------



## mccary

sailing is a pastime/passion you can do on a budget. But there are some minimums that are dependent on your location and boat size. First option is a small trailer sailboat. I would put any boost that can be launched and recovered by one person in this category, mostly day sailor under 20'. Obviously you will need a vehicle to tow the boat AND you will need a place to store the boat/trailer when not in use (my county has a local ban on parking rec vehicles and commercial vehicles on public streets for more that 18 hours, so you would need a place on private land to keep it.

The next step up would be a boat in a slip. Slip rent IS the biggest cost of boat ownership for mid size boats (30' and under). One can find a boat for under $10,000 but when the annual slip rent is $1500-$2500 (my 27' boat has a $1600 annual slip fee) you will soon pass the boat value with accumulated slip rent. 

Other regular costs might include bottom paint. I am on the central Chesapeake Bay and while it is "salt" it is more brackish than true ocean water, so I only need repainting every few years (2-3). My last yard bill was $750 to include hauling/paint/painting and hull buffing.

Other costs include regular maintenance. I budget about $350 for incidentals each year (dock lines, new PFDs, etc). And I guess you should consider replacement sails, depending on boat size and what type sails you purchase.


----------



## Guest

Joe, what a wonderful clear write-up
thanks, quite informative
-Jonathan


----------



## sailingdog

I'd point out that keeping a boat in a slip is generally far more expensive than keeping a boat on a mooring. A mooring is going to be about a third the cost of a slip at any given marina....and as such far more affordable. However, unless your marina has a launch service, keeping a boat on a mooring does require that you have a good dinghy and use it...


----------



## casioqv

BoatKid5 said:


> I am new to this forum and i have really been wanting to save up for a sailboat. I learned how to sail on a sunfish and want to take sailing lessons. Both of my parents know how to sail but we do not own a sailboat. If i convince my dad to split the price with me then we will be able to buy one. Currently i am working two jobs to help pay for the sailboat. I really have my mind set on a sailboat around 20'-27' and that has a cabin on it for weekend trips. I really like the O'day 22 and the Catalina model also. I have looked around at boat listing in my area and have found some nice sailboats under $5,000. If there are any other good boats that you have seen for sail please feel free to pm me.


I bought a Catalina 22 for $800 on Craigslist about 4 months ago, missing the outboard motor and jib sail- but otherwise in seemingly great condition. After learning more about sailboats, I've since put about $4000 more into it- mostly materials for repairs to make it more seaworthy and safe, as I keep noticing potential problems like soft decks, leaky chain plates, rusty through hull clamps, etc. These repairs and equipment could have been done a lot more cheaply.

I didn't have a place to store it, so I'm paying $50/month to store it at somebody elses house, and I tow it to the water with my 1987 Volvo wagon.

As for learning to sail:
get a copy of "The Complete Sailor" by David Seidman, and find a local sailing club and ask to crew on their boat. You might also look for a small sabot, or other car-toppable sailboat for $200-400 on your local craigslist.

Reading that book, crewing on another boat, and sailing around a sabot was plenty to feel confident on my Catalina 22.


----------



## GaryHLucas

Another really important thing to remember about about sailboat costs. Let's say you bought my boat, an ETAP 26 for $6,500. It sold new in 1984 for $36,000. It would sell today new for about $80,000. Every part I buy for the boat is a RETAIL part for an $80,000 boat, not a $6,500 boat! So it is really easy to own a 'great deal' that you can't afford!

Another issue, how handy are you? I'm Macgyver, machining, welding, mechanical, electrical, fiberglass, I do it. Unfortunately this means I tend to make little of things because I know I can fix them. So I now own a boat with lots of things to fix! They find me.

I sold my last boat in 1983. I've missed that boat every day since 1983. Despite the hell this one is putting me through I am glad to finally have another one.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## 4arch

mccary said:


> One can find a boat for under $10,000 but when the annual slip rent is $1500-$2500 (my 27' boat has a $1600 annual slip fee) you will soon pass the boat value with accumulated slip rent.


I'd say for the upper Chesapeake $1500-2500 is on the low end for a slip - unless you can find someone renting out a private slip at their house. I just did a pretty exhaustive search of marinas from the Magothy to Middle River and was finding slip rent in the range of $1,800 to $3,900 for a 30' boat. At the low end the marinas were generally working boatyards with bathrooms/showers leaving a lot to be desired and no other amenities.

Those prices don't necessarily include winter dockage either. Some marinas I talked to charged nothing extra for winter wet storage, but several had additional fees ranging from $50-$500. Land storage is even more expensive, ranging from $5-10+ per foot per month.

You also have to figure on short hauling and power washing at least once a season and hauling and painting every 2-3 seasons. Many marinas discount hauling/washing/blocking for slipholders so that's another factor to consider as you may end up with a lower overall outlay at a marina that may not be the cheapest just going by slip rates.

As a budget number I wouldn't go much below $70 per foot per year to estimate the cost of a slip and yearly hauling/washing (at least not in this area).

As a side note, I'm always astonished how many sailboats I see even at the most expensive marinas that clearly haven't left their slips in months, if not years! I can't imagine paying $3k a year to keep a boat I never used. Even more astounding to me is how many of these duds probably aren't even worth the cost of their slip rent!


----------



## beebopbogo

If you're looking for specific costs of purchasing and owning a 40 footer, check out my sailing page. I've been tracking costs on Quicken since I bought my 1978 Cal 39 three years ago.

$28,000 for a boat that sails but needs some care.
$48,000 over the next two years for new sails, new bimini, new solar, new batteries, and general refit for a Tahiti run.
Now $10,000 per year for the slip fees, maintenance, storage unit rental, registration/insurance, etc... Everything related to the boat.

I live in Hawaii, so most costs will be less than my experience.

Feel free to browse the many other pages on engine work, sailing trips, race results, etc, but here's my 2015 Quicken Report:

2015 Costs | Sailor's Life For Me


----------



## Donna_F

That's a lot of red ink.


----------



## beebopbogo

If you know how to get a sailboat to turn red ink into black.... Teach Me!


----------



## aeventyr60

DayFur said:


> i been saving up for a sailboat for as long as i can remember


I've been spending every last cent for as long as I can remember on my boat...


----------



## cshrimpt

It's pretty hard to estimate because the maintenance cost varies based on the age of boat, its condition and how you use it. A good starting point is 10% of the purchase price per year for basic maintenance plus whatever fuel and dockage and insurance runs. A slip will cost anywhere from $50 to $200 per foot per season depending on where you are. Moorings are significantly less and a trailer in your driveway is free.

Good luck,

Shrimp


----------



## S/VPeriwinkle

A lot depends on how much work you are willing to do yourself. Not only does this save money, often huge amounts of it, but it's also good seamanship: you get to know your boat.

Periwinkle
--
Boat for sale ad removed per forum rules- Jeff_H SailNet moderator


----------



## Bill-Rangatira

I would venture to say as much as you can easily afford and add 10 boat bux


----------



## Dispatch

Can you outright buy a slip at a marina instead of paying a monthly rental fee?


----------



## Donna_F

Dispatch said:


> Can you outright buy a slip at a marina instead of paying a monthly rental fee?


Some marinas are set up that way. You own the slip almost like owning a piece of property.

Also, in Maryland at least as we found out when house hunting once, not all of the docks at the ends of the properties for sale were owned by the same person who owned the house. The dock may be owned by a totally different person.


----------



## zeehag

i wanted an aston martin la gonda.
i mean really WANTED that gorgeous car. 
i asked the display guy in lost angeles car show one year what the drive away price was.
he told me if i had to ask i could not afford it. i only made 90,000 usd annually. not enough. ooppsy.
same goes here. 
what you WANT you will manage to afford even to mortgaging your kids. 
same with upkeep. 
one in your possession, you will manage to find a comfortable for you manner in which to keep it and get out of dodge in it.


----------



## -OvO-

Donna_F said:


> Some marinas are set up that way. You own the slip almost like owning a piece of property.


Dockominiums: you pay once, and *then* you also pay a regular fee on top of that. Monthly, quarterly, annually, it varies. I'd be really worried about the solvency of the association - it's more like "owning" a timeshare than owning real estate.


----------

